# Sonic Diplomat Recieves Rave Reviews



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

As posted on Pages 11 & 15 of the Airdrie Echo Sept 2/09 issue by Editor Josh Skapin.

http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sonicdiplomat/id4.html


----------

